# .204 versus .243 versus .223 for coyotes



## Heavy G (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm new to coyote hunting. I have a 17 HMR but just about everyone says that's a little underpowered for 'yotes. (I will use the 17 HMR on prairie dogs.)

My local gun store has what seems like a great deal on some Savage and Howa rifles. The Savages they have come in .243 and the Howas in .243 and .204.

I have an AR so I have tons of .223 ammo lying around. I'd really like to get a Savage thumbhole in .223 but that's hundreds more than the Savages and Howas.

Any thoughts?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

None of the above.

.22.250!


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I would say to go with the .223 because the bullets are cheaper than that of the 22-250,204,and the 243 so you can practice more. If you plan on calling the yotes a .223 can handle them no problem out to 300 yds, but most of the time your shots will be under 100 yds if calling. I love my .223 and would never dream of switching.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

why not save your money and just use your AR? This question will get a bunch of answers.

If you're looking for more power go with 243. If you're looking for adequate round I pick a 223. I'd stay away from the 204. Some say it's a great round for coyotes, others will agree to disagree. I'll disagree.

If I were going to get a round in 22 centerfire it definitely would be my first choice to get a 223. It is underpowered, but it is a proven round for coyotes. I'd either grab a bit higher to the 22-250 or 220 Swift. But beings those are not on the list, I'd go straight for the 243.

Just my 2 cents.

xdeano


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

Xdeano is right, you're gonna get a lot of opinions on this. And I agree with him also in that your AR would be perfect, especially since you have a bunch of rounds already. The only thing I'd ask is....do you plan to hunt anything else besides coyotes/prairie dogs?

The reason I ask is because if I had it to do all over again, I'd just bought a .243 and called it good. It's a good whitetail round and works great on coyotes too. My Rem 788 shoots nice and flat and the 55 grain Hornady's work nicely on coyotes. Then I just jump up to a heavier round for deer and re-sight.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Heavy G (Feb 7, 2009)

xdeano said:


> why not save your money and just use your AR?


My AR has an EO Tech holographic weapons sight, which isn't magnified. I can hit coyote sized things easily out to 100 yards. Maybe farther but I haven't tried. But I assumed I'd be shooting coyotes from longer distances so I thought I'd need a magnified scope to do that.

I don't think I'll put a magnified scope on my AR. It has a carry handle so I need to screw the rail into the carry handle. After a few shots, the screw gets a little wiggle. (I could do some mild Loctite, I guess.) Even with a little wiggle, it seems to hold a zero for the EO Tech, but I figured any wobble from the screw would throw off a magnified scope. But, come to think of it, a magnified scope on the AR would be cheaper than a new rifle. Hmmm...

I am just getting back into hunting so I haven't actually tried out the coyote calls, etc, so I don't know how far my shots will be. If the ranges are not too far for an EO Tech then I'm set.

I need to get out and try this out. The weather right now is more conducive for chatting on forums than for trudging through snow.

Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

to be completely honest I think I'd still use the AR and stick a scope on it. If you don't like it on there, then buy a rifle and swap out the scopes. I'm just trying to save you the money. You'll have to buy a scope for the other weapon anyhow, so just try it and see, you won't be out anything. 

I definitely would go with the 243 if you're going after a bolt gun. I've never pulled the trigger on a Howa, but the savages are pretty nice weapons. Another cost efficient weapon is Tikka, and they're very accurate out of the box.

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree with ND Five-o 243. If your buying for Coyote only maybe the 223. You will get a little less wind drift with the 243


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

You could also get a flat top upper for your AR and put a scope on that. Then if you want to switch back, you just pop out the pins and switch. It's like 2 guns in 1. That's what makes AR's so much fun.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

243 here.

 Al


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

First, I wouldn't be shy about using the .204. Plenty of energy, flat shooting, and out to 300 yards, you get superior ballistics and energy (although wind drift is slightly worse). I wrote a bunch of spirited stuff on the .204 last year. Do a post search on my name and you can read all the nitty-gritty scientific reasons behind my argument. Beyond 300 yards, higher octane rounds like the swift get the nod.

Anyhow, that being said, HERE's an idea...

I recently bought an additional flat top upper with a heavy varmint E. R. Shaw Stainless Bull Barrel to diversify my own AR. Its got 20 rounds down it and its a tack driver. It uses standard AR mags, and even the same bolt/carrier group.

As you know, the upper in your AR pops out in about 5 seconds after you push those two pins. This would drop in in seconds, you could leave a permanently attached scope on it, and have the best of both worlds with your existing AR.

In my case, I decided I wanted to shoot .204 exclusively out of my Kimber, so I no longer have a need for this upper.

Pics below. $615 if you pick it up, $650 shipped, and no FFL required. Discrete paypal accepted, too. Coincidentally, I will be in Western Washington and Oregon from the 18th to the 23rd. Seattle, Puyallup, and then down to Corvallis and back.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

well here is a strange thing I happen to have both an ar and a howa in .223 I love them both the trigger on my howa is awsome and the one on my armalite sucks has way too much pree travel in it the howa is pretty much a weatherby vanguard as howa makes them but a lil nicer rifle in my experience with them but I also have one of there varmint supremes with a thumbhole stock and bull barrel and like the other guys said you coule always call model one sales and order a flat top upper half and be done with it they have a tone of options to choose from or cabellas has the 204 uppers for sale also I just happen to own both cuz my howa complete weighs in at over 14 lbs with scope and bipod and not fun to carry to stands lol but shoots awsome


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

The trigger in my AR was dreadful too, until I bought a 3# Timney drop in. I installed it Tuesday and highly recommend it.


----------

